# Towhee goes HIT Golden Retriever at the HVGRC Specialty Woot Woot



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Wow-congratulations! What an accomplishment


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Yay!! Way to go?!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Very awesome<:

Congrats Sharon (and Towhee)!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Big congratulations! This was the HVGRC specialty back in June?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yes, it was. I don't know who realized the error but my FB pm was lighting up and there were 2 additional messages on my home phones  

Apparently it is a big deal to make a mistake like that but I honestly did not have a clue LOL Sometimes, I am so happy with my dogs the outside world kind of ceases to matter  



TheZ's said:


> Big congratulations! This was the HVGRC specialty back in June?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

WOOT WOOT is right, Congratulations to you and Towhee!


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Congratulations! That is great news!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Yay Momma Towhee! Phoenix is proud of you! 

But really, they awarded it to a team in an optional class? That's a pretty big mistake to make. I mean, even if nobody on the trial committee knows a lick about obedience, you'd think the judge giving out the award would have realized the mistake. Weird.

But yay Mom!!!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Huge congrats to you Sharon and Mama Towhee... She is already a winner in our book!


----------



## regspeir (Jan 4, 2010)

Congratulations! You and Towhee are obviously a wonderful team and I'm glad they (eventually) got it right!


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Congratulations!! How wonderful, and although it's late, it's kind of nice to have a surprise.


----------

